# Easiest Line Cook Position?



## semv2 (May 24, 2015)

I just got moved up to Line Cook from Dishwasher at a restaurant I work at.

I got moved up to Salad and have no line cook experience, but so far training is going good.

How long do you think it'll take till I get pretty familiar with everything? Also, what is the easiest/hardest line cook position?


----------



## zossolifer (Apr 19, 2015)

I'd say not too long. Just absorb everything and be confident! You have your plate sets/builds that I'm sure you're starting to remember, and then you have other aspects like keeping up with the other cooks, timing, prep, closing, etc... It can take a while to become efficient across the board, but as long as you can apply what you learn each shift then your pretty set.


----------



## zossolifer (Apr 19, 2015)

I'd say not too long. Just absorb everything and be confident! You have your plate sets/builds that I'm sure you're starting to remember, and then you have other aspects like keeping up with the other cooks, timing, prep, closing, etc... It can take a while to become efficient across the board, but as long as you can apply what you learn each shift then your pretty set.

I think Broil is the toughest. There is a lot to keep track! Saute is probably up there too.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Kitchen work is hard, repetitive, hot, not easy. There are no easy stations in the kitchen my friend.

Pantry is where most inexperienced cooks start out after the dish pit.

Pantry work teaches you skills that you will need to take you to the next step.

If you are already asking about what's easy, you may want to reconsider your thoughts after a few weeks on the cold side.

Good luck and by the way.....welcome to Cheftalk


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Couple of things you need. Need to know how to handle food and keep it from coming potentially hazardous. Personal hygiene is very important.

Keeping your work space clean and organized even if the station next to you is a mess.


----------



## 86pride (Jul 26, 2015)

Congrats on moving up. Based on that accomplishment alone, I'm guessing you have a pretty strong work-ethic.That alone is a he'll of an asset.

As far as how quickly you get used to things. It generally varies from person to person. Work on developing good kitchen habits; clean as you go, stay organized, taste everything, hot food gets a hot plate, keep a wet roll, timing with other cooks, etc. 

Ask your chef what you need to work on. Part of a good chefs' job is to make the people around him better. 

As far as the easiest station, all of them are physically demanding. From a mental perspective, I think fry-app is definitely easier than saute, or grill. The hardest station varies from place to place. It's generally saute, or grill.


----------

